# Post up your Twisted Hairstyles!



## MsLizziA (Mar 13, 2010)

Whether your natural, texlaxed, or relaxed, post up your twisted  hairstyles just for fun!


----------



## MsLizziA (Mar 13, 2010)

bumping....


----------



## Nonie (Mar 13, 2010)

Here's one:







There are a few more shared in this thread.


----------



## MsLizziA (Mar 13, 2010)

How did you get your hair to do that in the top right picture?


----------



## Nonie (Mar 13, 2010)

MsLizziA said:


> How did you get your hair to do that in the top right picture?



Top right? Are you talking about the pics I posted in this thread (not the link)? It's just one and the same hairstyle seen from different angles so if you mean that do, not sure why you singled out the top right? (Forgive me for being slow)

Are you asking how I did the whole do?


----------



## MsLizziA (Mar 13, 2010)

Nonie said:


> Top right? Are you talking about the pics I posted in this thread (not the link)? It's just one and the same hairstyle seen from different angles so if you mean that do, not sure why you singled out the top right? (Forgive me for being slow)
> 
> Are you asking how I did the whole do?


Well that particular angle caught my attention because i can see your hair is rolled up some kind of way. And yes i am talking about the pics in this thread.


----------



## Nonie (Mar 13, 2010)

MsLizziA said:


> Well that particular angle caught my attention because i can see your hair is rolled up some kind of way. And yes i am talking about the pics in this thread.



Gotcha! I just separated the twists in an angle to create the angular "part" you see in bottom right, then started to twist them the way you'd do a flat twist. When I got to the back, I used a claw clip to hold the hair in place while I twisted the other side. Then I combined both ends and twisted then tucked them somehow then used bobby pins to hold it in place. The finish wasn't that tidy but it worked.

Another way to think of it is I twisted the way one twists hair when making a French roll...only I did it horizontally instead of vertically.

HTH


----------



## MsLizziA (Mar 13, 2010)

Nonie said:


> Gotcha! I just separated the twists in an angle to create the angular "part" you see in bottom right, then started to twist them the way you'd do a flat twist. When I got to the back, I used a claw clip to hold the hair in place while I twisted the other side. Then I combined both ends and twisted then tucked them somehow then used bobby pins to hold it in place. The finish wasn't that tidy but it worked.
> 
> Another way to think of it is I twisted the way one twists hair when making a French roll...only I did it horizontally instead of vertically.
> 
> HTH


Oh ok. Thanks! I might try this


----------



## lovegymnasts (Mar 13, 2010)

In case you can't tell...I love twists!


----------



## MsLizziA (Mar 13, 2010)

lovegymnasts said:


> In case you can't tell...I love twists!


Lol i see that. Is that what your hair is in the majority of the time?


----------



## lovegymnasts (Mar 13, 2010)

MsLizziA said:


> Lol i see that. Is that what your hair is in the majority of the time?



Yep
I would say 90-95% of the time. Sometimes I wear twist-outs or braid-outs. I usually wear those during the summers or during holidays.


----------



## miss Congeniality (Mar 14, 2010)

Thanks for this thread. I have been trying to figure out what to do with my twist when they start to get fuzzy. These updos looks really good.


----------



## MsLizziA (Mar 14, 2010)

I know yall wear twisted hairstyles! Post up your pics!


----------



## MsLizziA (Mar 15, 2010)

So no more hairstyles???


----------



## DDTexlaxed (Mar 15, 2010)

Subbing for future use! Great thread! I repeat...great thread!


----------



## Ms Lala (Mar 15, 2010)

These are a couple of old favorites. I've been too lazy lately to do more styles w/my twists. The flat twists are the front to the bun w/the flower in it. The other style is med.sized twist pinned up into an updo w/cowrie shells.


----------



## MsLizziA (Mar 15, 2010)

Ms Lala said:


> These are a couple of old favorites. I've been too lazy lately to do more styles w/my twists. The flat twists are the front to the bun w/the flower in it. The other style is med.sized twist pinned up into an updo w/cowrie shells.


love it! I can't wait until my hair is long enough this


----------



## TemiLnd (Mar 15, 2010)

I'm still new to twist but here are some of mine...


----------



## beans (Mar 15, 2010)

This was my first attempt at twisting:









I just recently started twisting singles regularly. I had no idea that they were so simple to do!
I just twist one side towards my face like bangs and let them hang down.


----------



## MsLizziA (Mar 15, 2010)

beans said:


> This was my first attempt at twisting:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh wow you did this yourself?


----------



## Tinkerbell19 (Mar 15, 2010)

these are some nice styles!!! thanks for posting pics ladies! great thread


----------



## beans (Mar 15, 2010)

MsLizziA said:


> Oh wow you did this yourself?



Yeah. The back was the trickiest part, but I used to put my hair in braids all the time in high school when I was relaxed and my new growth would get out of hand, so I've had lots of practice.


----------



## MsLizziA (Mar 15, 2010)

beans said:


> Yeah. The back was the trickiest part, but I used to put my hair in braids all the time in high school when I was relaxed and my new growth would get out of hand, so I've had lots of practice.


Lol... i wish


----------



## frizzy (Mar 15, 2010)

This was a few years ago.  Nothing special, but I look back and think of how I was just getting the hang of my natural hair but I had already made up my mind and relaxed shortly after this pic was taken.


----------



## Ms Lala (Mar 15, 2010)

beans said:


> This was my first attempt at twisting:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
How did you do those flat twists in that direction?  I can only seem to do them straight back.


----------



## beans (Mar 15, 2010)

Ms Lala said:


> How did you do those flat twists in that direction?  I can only seem to do them straight back.



I had to do them very slowly so I could get the hang of the hand movements I needed to do. It was a pain and they are not as neat as the ones going back.


----------



## Pooks (Mar 16, 2010)

Click on the pics for a closer look, great thread OP!


----------



## Fine 4s (Mar 16, 2010)

Here are the pics I posted today in my thread...

I have other pics in other threads but not on this computer to upload


----------



## Nonie (Mar 16, 2010)

beans said:


> This was my first attempt at twisting:



Can I just hate you already? Whose first time looks that good? What's wrong with you? Who are you and where did you come from? oke:


----------



## MsLizziA (Mar 16, 2010)

Damn yall need to give some twistin classes or something...


----------



## DDTexlaxed (May 2, 2010)

I am trying to make twists my daily style, but they always are funny after I sleep on them. Is there any way to combat the fuzzy look?


----------



## NerdSauce (May 2, 2010)

MsLizziA if you don't mind, how long is your hair? I looove your pinned up twists. Any thing that pretty much resembles a bun but wouldnt necessarily require me to have bunnabe hair looks good to me..


----------



## Nonie (May 2, 2010)

DDTexlaxed said:


> I am trying to make twists my daily style, but they always are funny after I sleep on them. Is there any way to combat the fuzzy look?



Baggying seems to do the trick for me. I used Saran wrap when I wore this style and it look so fresh every morning. I wore it without undoing in between washes.

If wearing my twists down, I find CW and letting the twists drip dry gave me straight (not wonky) twists. It didn't do anything for frizz though. Having the twists in a set style and then baggying worked better.

These twists (seen here with a phone puff) I would just put on a cap at night and then throw on the puff in the morning. I didn't have to do anything else to my hair. The twists were cornrowed in a circle under the puff...and I didn't undo them at night.


----------



## Fhrizzball (May 2, 2010)

Do you part your twists nonie because your boxes look so precise? Love your visuals every time.Now I'm craving to wear some twists although I promised myself I'll be bad and wear my hair out for a couple more weeks...


----------



## DDTexlaxed (May 2, 2010)

Nonie said:


> Baggying seems to do the trick for me. I used Saran wrap when I wore this style and it look so fresh every morning. I wore it without undoing in between washes.
> 
> If wearing my twists down, I find CW and letting the twists drip dry gave me straight (not wonky) twists. It didn't do anything for frizz though. Having the twists in a set style and then baggying worked better.
> 
> These twists (seen here with a phone puff) I would just put on a cap at night and then throw on the puff in the morning. I didn't have to do anything else to my hair. The twists were cornrowed in a circle under the puff...and I didn't undo them at night.




Thank You, Nonie! You always come to the rescue!  I'll let you know it looks after I finish them today!


----------



## mzlatisha (May 2, 2010)

Ms Lala said:


> These are a couple of old favorites. I've been too lazy lately to do more styles w/my twists. The flat twists are the front to the bun w/the flower in it. The other style is med.sized twist pinned up into an updo w/cowrie shells.



This is so nice.
love all of them. 
I have to update my twists album.


----------



## MsLizziA (May 2, 2010)

NerdSauce said:


> MsLizziA if you don't mind, how long is your hair? I looove your pinned up twists. Any thing that pretty much resembles a bun but wouldnt necessarily require me to have bunnabe hair looks good to me..



At the time that i did that hairstyle, it was grazing shoulder length. now its at shoulder length


----------



## likewtr4chklit (May 2, 2010)

This thread makes me feel guilty about my recent styling laziness. All of your styles are very nice.


----------



## MsLizziA (May 2, 2010)




----------



## MsLizziA (May 2, 2010)




----------



## NaturallyMo (May 3, 2010)

I never really like the way my twist sets look, so I don't usually take pics of them, but here's a couple of recent styles I have done. 





I didn't get pics before I undid the twists, but you can imagine they're still there.


----------



## Poohbear (May 3, 2010)

Here are some pictures of small twists I did with my natural hair during July of 2009:


----------



## MsLizziA (May 3, 2010)




----------



## MsLizziA (Jul 14, 2010)

reviving one of my favorite threads!


----------



## Melaninme (Jul 14, 2010)

Here's one. I have a few more that I'll post when I can get the time.


----------



## Harina (Jul 14, 2010)

Asha, this is lovely, do you have any more pics of this specific style that you could post later!!! TIA!



Asha97 said:


> Here's one. I have a few more that I'll post when I can get the time.


----------



## SimJam (Jul 14, 2010)

repping the TWAs LOL

very old mini twists






minitwists





twist hawk


----------



## Melaninme (Jul 14, 2010)

Riverrock said:


> Asha, this is lovely, do you have any more pics of this specific style that you could post later!!! TIA!


 

I'm sure that I do.  As soon as I locate them, I'll be sure to post.

Here's the style taken on another day from the back.







If I decide to do this style again, I'll take better pics.


----------



## MsLizziA (Jul 14, 2010)




----------



## Melaninme (Jul 14, 2010)

Here's one I may visit soon.  I forgot all about it until I began searching...


----------



## MsLizziA (Jul 14, 2010)

Asha97 said:


> Here's one I may visit soon.  I forgot all about it until I began searching...


Omg that is so cute... i wanna do that


----------



## Harina (Jul 14, 2010)

For real though, you need to post a tutorial. A video tutorial...LIKE NOW!!  These are so nice. This is something I've been trying to do with my twists but it never turns out right. My hair prob needs to be a bit longer. 


Asha97 said:


> Here's one. I have a few more that I'll post when I can get the time.





Asha97 said:


> I'm sure that I do.  As soon as I locate them, I'll be sure to post.
> 
> Here's the style taken on another day from the back.
> 
> ...





Asha97 said:


> Here's one I may visit soon.  I forgot all about it until I began searching...


----------



## Sianna (Jul 14, 2010)

I am LOVING all these styles!!! 

You guys are making me want to wash out my finger coils and twist my hair! But, I promised myself I would keep my finger coils in a few more days. *Le Sigh*

I think when I wash them out, I'll flat twist the front of my hair and finger coil the back!


----------



## MsLizziA (Jul 15, 2010)




----------



## ajargon02 (Jul 15, 2010)

NewlyNaturalAgain said:


> I never really like the way my twist sets look, so I don't usually take pics of them, but here's a couple of recent styles I have done.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




THESE STYLES ARE HOT! I am LOVIN' them and might have to steal the look!


----------



## MsLizziA (Jul 15, 2010)




----------



## naturalgyrl5199 (Jul 15, 2010)

Bumping again....I will post mine tonight when I get to my laptop.


----------



## MsLizziA (Jul 15, 2010)




----------



## naturalgyrl5199 (Jul 15, 2010)

I took this Last week-July 2010 Twist out
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




These twists are from January 2010.





I'm going to edit this when I take more pics of just the twists and the styles I've been doing this week. I usually wear my hair in twists daily. Lately since the twists are now longer than the picture right above me, I can pin them up, and even create a little french roll in the back with hair down in the front and sides. I usually do a side part as you see above and now I use cute clips to pin up one side since the front is growing out more. I also put a little Leave in on my ends every other day....The twists now last 4 days or more when I do a 4 or more hour DC with CO mixed in.


----------



## MizzBrit (Jul 15, 2010)

great thread..i plan on jumping back into twist soon


----------



## greight (Jul 15, 2010)

Asha97 said:


> Here's one. I have a few more that I'll post when I can get the time.



I'm retwisting my hair and jacking this style.


----------



## greight (Jul 15, 2010)

Asha97 said:


> Here's one I may visit soon.  I forgot all about it until I began searching...



Question! You have got me HYPED over this look! I'm trying my best to stay in twists only since loose hair means split ends for me, but for this style:
a) Is the other side in the same design as this side? 
b) Do your flat twists meet up and then tucked over/under to keep the ends within the style?

I've done something similar with a flat twist going from the middle of my head both ways (side part) and then pinned down the twists into a nice design.

I should have kept track of my hair styles, but they were such a hot mess last year, lol 

I'm trying to keep styling to a minimum so I'm looking forward to swagger jacking hair styles that use twists only (especially if it's fine hair since mine lacks the thickness to pull off some of these looks!)


----------



## Miss AJ (Jul 16, 2010)

I don't have any styles to post but tomorrow morning I'm just gonna bobby pin and pray for a miracle LOL.


----------



## curlyninjagirl (Jul 16, 2010)

I stay twisted up!!


----------



## MsLizziA (Jul 16, 2010)

curlyninjagirl said:


> I stay twisted up!!


Has being in twist all the time dramatically improved your retention?


----------



## curlyninjagirl (Jul 16, 2010)

I'm pretty sure it has. I've been rocking twists for 6 months and I've retained a little over 3 inches of growth. My hair stays virtually tangle free because my hair is always in twists. I can even finger comb and release shed hairs easily on dry hair. So it's being manipulated a lot less which keeps breakage at bay.

I wore my hair out for Afro Day on the fourth for the first time and months and I could tell there was a huge difference!! Knot and tangle city. (But not as much as before I was rockin' these twists so hard!)

Now my twists are long enough to put in a bun. It's my absolute favorite PS.


----------



## hopeful (Jul 16, 2010)

Thanks for the inspiration ladies.  I love twists but I'm style-challenged so you guys have given me some great ideas!  I'm excited about trying these new styles.


----------



## Pooks (Jul 16, 2010)

What I've up to with my twists recently:





Pin up:








2 lil' girl cornrows  :




Bantu knot out done on twists:


----------



## CherryCherryBoomBoom (Jul 16, 2010)

Wow, amazing thread, thank you! I'm going to do twists soon, and I need this thread, great ideas!


----------



## naturalgyrl5199 (Jul 16, 2010)

BUMPING AGAIN!


----------



## MsLizziA (Jul 16, 2010)




----------



## Xaragua (Jul 16, 2010)

great thread


----------



## Melaninme (Jul 16, 2010)

I've responded in red below.



nagawa said:


> Question! You have got me HYPED over this look! I'm trying my best to stay in twists only since loose hair means split ends for me, but for this style:
> a) Is the other side in the same design as this side? Yes.
> b) Do your flat twists meet up and then tucked over/under to keep the ends within the style? Yes, this is my ultimate protective style.  I plan to rock this next weekend.  Can only wear this while my hair is its current length (I hope).
> 
> ...


----------



## Melaninme (Jul 16, 2010)

One more. I hope to rock these within the next month or two. The rest of my twisted styles will be in my fotki album when I get the time to update.


----------



## LaToya28 (Jul 16, 2010)

Flat twists on a twa


----------



## notlookingback06 (Jul 16, 2010)

curlyninjagirl said:


> I'm pretty sure it has. I've been rocking twists for 6 months and I've retained a little over 3 inches of growth. My hair stays virtually tangle free because my hair is always in twists. I can even finger comb and release shed hairs easily on dry hair. So it's being manipulated a lot less which keeps breakage at bay.
> 
> I wore my hair out for Afro Day on the fourth for the first time and months and I could tell there was a huge difference!! Knot and tangle city. (But not as much as before I was rockin' these twists so hard!)
> 
> Now my twists are long enough to put in a bun. It's my absolute favorite PS.


 
Curlyninjagirl, 
Love the pics that you posted and I completely agree with you about the twists helping to retain length and easy removal of shed hair!  Twists are definitely my absolute favorite PS as well! Especially the individual two strand twists! I've been able to retain about 5in. of new growth over the last 10mths with two strand twists. 

Guess I'll post some pics to this thread too!


----------



## Janet' (Jul 16, 2010)

Great thread!


----------



## MsLizziA (Jul 17, 2010)




----------



## MsLizziA (Jul 19, 2010)




----------



## Sianna (Jul 19, 2010)

I only recently started trying to two strand flat twist my hair. Heres's my modest contribution. 

Two strand flat twists in the front, and shrunken curls in the back. And yes, we all know I have no eyebrows.  










You ladies really inspired me to learn to twist my hair! I'm working on it!


----------



## MsLizziA (Jul 20, 2010)




----------



## wavezncurlz (Jul 20, 2010)

I don't like my twists so I don't do them often 









I love doing my dd's twists though - a few over the years


----------



## Imani (Jul 20, 2010)

Bantu knot out done on twists:


[/QUOTE]

I really like this, unfortunately I do no have enough hair to do any of these styles (I'm currently in kinky twists extensions).  one day!


----------



## MsLizziA (Jul 26, 2010)

Can i borrow some styles for twisted tuesdays on my blog?


----------



## naturalgyrl5199 (Jul 26, 2010)

BUMPING again...We need more styles...I know U all are out there.


----------



## MsLizziA (Jul 26, 2010)

naturalgyrl5199 said:


> BUMPING again...We need more styles...I know U all are out there.


I know right! People just be lurking  .. thread be having 993849823487239847 views but no post... wtf?


----------



## LaFemmeNaturelle (Jul 26, 2010)

I'm lurkin but I'm not a twister yet


----------



## winona (Jul 26, 2010)

I twisted the back and set them on rods so they would be above my collar (in the Army)  After taking these pics I rub my scalp alittle so you couldnt see my fresh parts


----------



## MsLizziA (Jul 26, 2010)

So anybody gonna let me use their pics for twisted tuesdays?


----------



## Wildchild453 (Jul 27, 2010)

Mini twists simply thrown over to the other side. I tend to treat my twisted hair a lot like straightened hair.


----------



## MsLizziA (Jul 27, 2010)




----------



## naturalgyrl5199 (Jul 27, 2010)

BUMPING..........


----------



## LadyRaider (Jul 27, 2010)

These are so pretty. Does anything think that there are some hair textures that don't work well for twists? Or maybe the hair is not dense enough?


----------



## MsLizziA (Jul 28, 2010)

LadyRaider said:


> These are so pretty. Does anything think that there are some hair textures that don't work well for twists? Or maybe the hair is not dense enough?


Idk .. maybe 2b hair?


----------



## LadyRaider (Jul 28, 2010)

MsLizziA said:


> Idk .. maybe 2b hair?



Hmmmm. I don't have 2b hair... nothing close to that. But I know my attempts at twists don't look as pretty and thick as these here. 

Okay... so technically twists won't look good on relaxed hair? Right? 

Perhaps it's my relaxed ends that are causing my problems.


----------



## Meritamen (Jul 28, 2010)

LadyRaider said:


> Hmmmm. I don't have 2b hair... nothing close to that. But I know my attempts at twists don't look as pretty and thick as these here.
> 
> Okay... so technically twists won't look good on relaxed hair? Right?
> 
> Perhaps it's my relaxed ends that are causing my problems.


Relaxed ladies can do two strand twists on their hair but it won't look the same and will need to have the ends tied, unlike curly natural hair, or it will unravel.
This video from Traycee Two Strand Twist On Relaxed Hair might help.


----------



## winona (Jul 28, 2010)

MsLizziA said:


> Idk .. maybe 2b hair?



I dont think they will be thick are someone with a kinkier texture but they still look voluminous with twistouts.  This lady at my job looked scalpy the 1st day but the second day BEAUTIFUL


----------



## Foxglove (Jul 28, 2010)

Same style is in my siggy


----------



## MsLizziA (Jul 28, 2010)

LadyRaider said:


> Hmmmm. I don't have 2b hair... nothing close to that. But I know my attempts at twists don't look as pretty and thick as these here.
> 
> Okay... so technically twists won't look good on relaxed hair? Right?
> 
> Perhaps it's my relaxed ends that are causing my problems.


Yea i tried to twist my hair in it was relaxed... .wasn't a good look for me. You would have to roll the ends because the hair doesn't grab like natural hair


----------



## naturalgyrl5199 (Jul 28, 2010)

LadyRaider said:


> These are so pretty. Does anything think that there are some hair textures that don't work well for twists? Or maybe the hair is not dense enough?


 
The back/nape area of m y head is 3C...so those twists come loose quicker...

I remedied this by making those twists smaller, and I add a lil more product (I use very little to start), and seal. 

You can try putting rods on those straight ends...but honestly that is why I went on and BC'd in the first place.


----------



## Newtogrow (Aug 2, 2010)

Flat twists with two buns.


----------



## MsLizziA (Aug 6, 2010)




----------



## LadyPBC (Aug 6, 2010)

I am literally drooling ova here.  I don't have any pictures to post but I didn't want to be one of the lurkers you referred to!  I only flat twist my hair for twist outs.  I don't love my 2 strand twists cuz they seem a little anemic looking  and they curl up.  I am ready to try again especially if I can bun them or wear them up somehow.  I like the way they look and was going to pay someone to do them for me but ... if I try the 2 strands again myself tell me
- are you twisting while wet, damp or dry?  
- what product are you using on your twists?
- how can I have straight even parts too?

Thanks - I'm subscribing - if you posted a picture and I didn't thank you its only cuz I can't see them on this computer [box with little red x ]


----------



## MsLizziA (Aug 10, 2010)




----------



## Missjae09 (Aug 10, 2010)

Newtogrow said:


> Flat twists with two buns.[/QUOTE
> 
> Hey! that's really cute! can't wait until I get there.


----------



## wavezncurlz (Aug 10, 2010)

LadyRaider said:


> These are so pretty. Does anything think that there are some hair textures that don't work well for twists? Or maybe the hair is not dense enough?


 
I totally agree. I don't think twists look good on me. My hair is too fine and my twists look sickly. I have to use bands on the ends to keep them from unraveling. I do like my twistouts though. I just never wear my hair out in twists. 

I'd die for some thick juicy twists.


----------



## MsLizziA (Aug 15, 2010)




----------



## .:Eden:. (Aug 15, 2010)




----------



## SimJam (Aug 15, 2010)

my first updo


----------



## .:Eden:. (Aug 22, 2010)




----------



## naturalgyrl5199 (Aug 23, 2010)

BUMP.......


----------



## Bigmommah (Aug 24, 2010)

You ladies are talented. I can't wait to gain more proficiency with my flat twists. Keep the inspiration coming!


----------



## candigyrl0830 (Aug 24, 2010)

I am using twists to get through the rest of my transition. I'm going to show some of these styles to my stylist to see if she can recreate them.. VERY NICE LADIES!!!


----------



## MsLizziA (Sep 8, 2010)

Sent from my MB200 using Tapatalk


----------



## Quailbird (Sep 24, 2010)

bump


----------



## Bigmommah (Sep 25, 2010)

I've switched to french braiding my hair instead of twisting it right now so I don't have anything to post but I wanted to show this thread some love since I want to be proficient at doing both on my hair.


----------



## MsLizziA (Dec 30, 2010)




----------



## godzchildtoo (Jan 3, 2011)

Ok, I am such a dingbat!  I could not figure out why my twistouts and braidouts looked so crazy...so not like you alls.  But i was twisting in on my scalp like a frenchbraid! I'm going to do the hanging twists when I deep condition this weekend.  Hopefully I'll have pictures to post soon.


----------



## MsLizziA (Jan 3, 2011)




----------



## Poohbear (Jan 3, 2011)

Fine 4s said:


> Here are the pics I posted today in my thread...
> 
> I have other pics in other threads but not on this computer to upload



Very elegant...Tutorial please!?


----------



## ms-gg (Jan 3, 2011)




----------



## Ivonnovi (Jan 3, 2011)

I'm subscribing!


----------



## MsLizziA (Jan 3, 2011)

ms-gg said:


>


----------



## CherryCherryBoomBoom (Jan 3, 2011)

MsLizziA said:


>



This is pretty much my same reaction, lol! Some beautiful inspiration up in this thread


----------



## 2sweetnsugarland (Jan 3, 2011)

@MsLizziA -- Beautiful!!!


----------



## 2sweetnsugarland (Jan 3, 2011)

MsLizziA said:


>


I have a question. I'm having problems keeping my ends together when I twist them. Any suggestions??? I love the way that yours look!! Do you roll the ends of your hair or weigh them down in any manner?? Thanks in advance.


----------



## ms-gg (Jan 3, 2011)

Thanks for the love ya'll <3 <3


----------



## faithVA (Jan 3, 2011)

The twists in here are beautiful. I'm soooo jealous. 

What I wouldn't do for some nice thick twists that hang at least to my eyebrows.


----------



## MsLizziA (Jan 4, 2011)

2sweetnsugarland said:


> I have a question. I'm having problems keeping my ends together when I twist them. Any suggestions??? I love the way that yours look!! Do you roll the ends of your hair or weigh them down in any manner?? Thanks in advance.



No i dont. i just keep twisting until i get to the ends. Some shea butter or castor oil would help weigh them down


----------



## Daeuiel (Jan 4, 2011)

I can't wait til I grow this relaxer out & I can do twists like ms-gg's


----------



## Imani (Jan 4, 2011)

I love these styles. Inspiration to keep growing my hair out. Maybe I will have enough hair to try twists with just my real hair by the summer.


----------



## CaramelLites (Jan 4, 2011)

Sent from my HTC EVO 4G using Long Hair Care Forum App


----------



## Sianna (Jan 11, 2011)

At 11 months natural, I am just now starting to experiment with twist styles. Here's a couple that I've done recently.










Two strand flat twists around the back and right side, and a fluffy curl/twist-out on top.












Twists that go back into a "bun." I don't really consider it a real bun because my hair is still too short for that. So, I just made a small pony tail and wrapped it with a satin scarf.


----------



## HappilyLiberal (Jan 12, 2011)

MsLizziA said:


> Damn yall need to give some twistin classes or something...





Because the thanks button wasn't enough!


----------



## Ivonnovi (Apr 21, 2011)

Bump,  this post needed refreshing.


----------



## PaigeJessica (Apr 21, 2011)

Subscribing for more ideas


----------



## NikkiQ (Apr 21, 2011)

Quick question ladies. How do you get your flat twists to stay...flat and twisted?? Mine tend to pop up like a can of biscuits


----------



## Iluvsmuhgrass (Apr 21, 2011)

NikkiQ said:


> Quick question ladies. How do you get your flat twists to stay...flat and twisted?? Mine tend to *pop up like a can of biscuits*




 You should have heard me bust out laughing!!! It wouldn't have been as bad if I hadn't just seen a can of biscuits in somebody's freezer. 


When you twist, how much hair are you taking up? Try making your sectioning  smaller along with the sections of hair you pick up to twist up smaller. (That sounds like a song... "Pick up... to twist up... that's all we doooooo. Trying to.... get it... to stay... for yoooooooou")  Sorry girl. I've had waaaay too much sugar.


----------



## shespoison (Apr 21, 2011)

This is a braid twist combo


----------



## aquajoyice (Apr 21, 2011)

I'm subbing to this thread. I'm so in love with twist and twist outs


----------



## keepithealthy (Apr 21, 2011)

Goodness you ladies have some beautiful heads of here up in here! I love it!!
Here are my contributions.


----------



## KurlyNinja (Apr 25, 2011)

because I needed some inspiration for this mini twists I prepare to do soon.


----------



## crlsweetie912 (Apr 25, 2011)

I'm relaxed, I hope it's ok to post....


----------



## KurlyNinja (Apr 25, 2011)

crlsweetie912 said:


> I'm relaxed, I hope it's ok to post....



crlsweetie912 THIS!  come back right now and tell me how you did this!


----------



## winona (Apr 25, 2011)

^^^Me tooo this is very pretty


----------



## crlsweetie912 (Apr 25, 2011)

Miryoku said:


> @crlsweetie912 THIS!  come back right now and tell me how you did this!


Miryoku 
Aww thanks so much!
I flat two strand twisted my hair over to one side, and single two strand twisted the rest of my hair with the afro-kinky braid hair....I pulled it all over to the side and kind of rolled it up on the side and the back and pinned.


----------



## c0urtkneee (Apr 25, 2011)

crlsweetie912 that 3rd style is gorgeous!


----------



## MsLizziA (Apr 25, 2011)

crlsweetie912 i want that 3rd style


----------



## beautifullyblessed (Apr 25, 2011)




----------



## Imani (Apr 26, 2011)

Wildchild453 said:


> Mini twists simply thrown over to the other side. I tend to treat my twisted hair a lot like straightened hair.



Wildchild453  Oh wow these are nice! How long was your hair stretched/straightened when these were taken?


----------



## Wildchild453 (Apr 26, 2011)

Imani said:


> Wildchild453  Oh wow these are nice! How long was your hair stretched/straightened when these were taken?



It was a inch or two from BSL, if I remember right.


----------



## thenimblelife22 (Apr 26, 2011)

This thread is super inspiring. I used to only do twists in preparation for a twist out, but now I wear them on their own and I LOVE it!!!!! Here is my style:






This is a 2 week old mini twist set. I was on vacation in this pic; I *loved* not having to do my hair 

My siggy also has my most recent styles with mini-twists.


----------



## pookaloo83 (Apr 26, 2011)

thenimblelife22 said:


> This thread is super inspiring. I used to only do twists in preparation for a twist out, but now I wear them on their own and I LOVE it!!!!! Here is my style:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Cayuuuute! Love the bun in your siggy!


----------



## MsLizziA (Apr 26, 2011)

beautifullyblessed said:


> View attachment 114343
> 
> View attachment 114345
> 
> ...



beautifullyblessed I WANT IT ALL!! EXPLANATIONS PLEASE!


----------



## thenimblelife22 (Apr 26, 2011)

MsLizziA said:


> @beautifullyblessed I WANT IT ALL!! EXPLANATIONS PLEASE!



I second that...


----------



## beautifullyblessed (Apr 30, 2011)

MsLizziA said:


> @beautifullyblessed I WANT IT ALL!! EXPLANATIONS PLEASE!





thenimblelife22 said:


> I second that...



Aw, thanks ladies!  The explanations can be found on my blog:
http://beadifullyyounique.blogspot.com


----------



## cocoma (May 6, 2011)

I am so subscribing!  I am now seriously into twists.  I just did a set of mini twists on Tuesday and I am loving the versatility!!!!!!  No pics yet.


----------



## OsnapCnapp! (May 23, 2011)

Bumping for summer hairstyle ideas! Need to see more!!!!


----------



## wavezncurlz (Jun 29, 2011)

My dd's hair is growing and I think it's due in part to twisted styles. It's still my favorite style.


----------



## Ivonnovi (Aug 16, 2011)

Can't let this thread rest for long!


----------



## transitioning? (Aug 18, 2011)

bumpping

Sent from my PC36100 using PC36100


----------



## 2sweetnsugarland (Aug 29, 2011)

SimJam said:


> repping the TWAs LOL
> 
> very old mini twists
> 
> ...


 
GORGEOUS!!!  Reggie please!  What do you put on your hair to make it so shiney and beautiful???  I've tried KCCC, ecostyler and castor oil and I cannot get this look save my soul!


----------



## Poohbear (Dec 19, 2011)




----------



## Melaninme (Dec 19, 2011)

Better late than never.

I was asked a while back to post additional images of this style and for a tutorial. Just this past weekend I recreated this style and provided a tutorial on my blog.

Hope you ladies will enjoy and I apologize for the delay!

Peace and Blessings!



Asha97 said:


> Here's one. I have a few more that I'll post when I can get the time.


----------



## MsLizziA (Mar 15, 2012)

THREAD REVIVAL!


----------



## Melaninme (Mar 15, 2012)

Ok. It is 84 degrees today. I would like to create something for the hot months.
If I come up with something post worthy, I'll post along with a tutorial. 

Thanks for reviving this thread.


----------



## LadyPBC (Mar 15, 2012)

I would love to put my hair in two strand twists and leave it be but my hair seems to be fine or thin or something. I'm mostly 4A with layered hair that looks best (to me) when it is full - days old twist out but by then there is not much definition. Please pleae help meeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee!


ok - how embarassed am I that I had already subscribed to this thread.  Anyway I'm inspired to try to twist again - maybe this Sunday (after my fashion show) and wear it like that for the week.  Maybe I should try a combo of flat twists and hanging two strands.  This thread is the bomb.com


----------



## crlsweetie912 (Mar 15, 2012)

Yall gonna make me put some twists in my hair this weekend....


----------



## LoveTheSkinImIn (Mar 15, 2012)

Yesssssss to this thread!


----------



## afrofaithful (Mar 15, 2012)

Here are some of mine...



This one has a pinned/rolled up bun in the back with a flexi clip.



I used a hair stick in the back for this one. Below is the front. I couldn't get a good pic of the back.


----------



## Nonie (Apr 21, 2012)

MsLizziA, vat is dee meaning of dis? You keep bumping this thread up and you haven't yet added your curled twists to the mix? You askin' for an a$$ whoopin'? Such negligence is unforgivable!!!


----------



## gvin89 (Apr 26, 2012)

YES!!!!!!!  I soooo needed this....lovely styles ladies.  Can't wait to try a few.


----------



## CandiedLipgloss (Jul 19, 2012)

I washed and used Aloe vera gel only. I waited till it was about 70% dry, then twisted. I also followed this tutorial:

http://youtu.be/hgF62rh0cbM


----------



## Igotstripes (Aug 11, 2013)

Bumping for inspiration !


----------



## Duchess007 (Aug 26, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------

